# Google nur teilweise gecrawlt wegen Adwords-Anzeige...wie beheben



## mediamat (22. August 2017)

Ich habe für eine Seite eine Googleanzeige geschaltet und bemerkt beim crawlen blockiert was, sie wird nur teilweise gecrawlt.
_Blockierende Dateien: _
static.doubleclick.net/instream/ad_status.js
googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/id

Ich nehme mal an dass das fürs Ranking schlecht ist, deshalb will ich das "entblocken"...was muss ich machen?

Ich habe nur folgende Tipps gefunden, die ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe wo ich da was machen soll... "Tag-Kennzeichnung" was soll das sein? Wo soll ich das abschalten?
( support.google.com/adwords/answer/1752125?hl=de     support.google.com/analytics/answer/1011829?hl=de )


----------

